# Nissan Almera Amp Wiring Problem



## mr_sleepy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all. Im quite an experianced car audio installer and have done many amp and sub upgrades for my own cars and also my mates cars as well. Just started a new project for my brother in laws car and im about 1/2 way through but have hit a stumbling block. 

The problem is that to finish the install i need to get a wire from the battery positive terminal to the boot to finish hooking up the amp and thats were im stuck. Never had problems with the other cars ive done (except 1 audi ) and i know the general idea for tackling this kind of problem but cant seem to get any of my usual tactics to work.

The main issue (and this is the same for all installs ive done) is getting the battery wire through the firewall, ive usually managed to follow the existing wires through the wall or found an unused rubber grommit but on this nissan im totally stumped as to how to do it without actually taking the car to pieces and drilling holes and the likes. Once i get the wire through the firewall it will be easy.

If anyone has any previous experiance of this or has any hints and tips that may help then it would be greatly appreciated. The car registration is a T (not sure which mk this is). Thanks in advance for all your comments/suggestions.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If there's not any unused holes with grommets covering them, then your only option is to drill a hole.


----------



## mr_sleepy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ye there are a few unused grommets that i tried to use but the main problem for me is that they dont come out anywhere inside the car that i can get to. I fed a coathanger through the grommits and i could hear it moving inside the car but i couldnt get to it without removing the center console or removing the glovebox and all that goes with that. Dont have a haynes manual for the car either so i wouldnt know where to start if i was to start taking it to bits to get access to the right areas. Not really sure where else to go from here. How would i know where to drill a hole so that it wasnt going to damage anything on the other side?


----------



## mr_sleepy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi again. Just adding this reply to the post in the hope that it brings this closer to the top of recent posts, im guessing its quite busy on here and my post has been buried. My OP still stands and i am no further forward with this problem. Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mr_sleepy said:


> Hi again. Just adding this reply to the post in the hope that it brings this closer to the top of recent posts, im guessing its quite busy on here and my post has been buried. My OP still stands and i am no further forward with this problem. Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


I don't have any knowledge about this particular car but I would look under the driver's side kick panel somewhere around the pedal area and slightly above and see if there are any wires going to the engine. If you find something, poke your wire hanger from the inside and see if you can then locate it from the engine firewall side.

Sometimes it might be under the carpet so try lifting some of it around the pedal area too.


----------



## mr_sleepy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I did have a look for the wiring underneath the drivers side where the ignition comes in but had no luck, also lifted most of the carpets and low level trim as well around the door seals to attempt to discover the wiring path but had no luck there either. When i fed the wire through the unused grommit i could hear it moving inside the center console somewhere but was unable to get to it from anywhere, it must have been either coming in behind some equipment or maybe into the central channel that some cars have. 

Im considering taking it to the next level and taking some body panels off to have a look but im not a mechanic of any sort so dont know if this would be wise


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Might be easier to take JNCo's advice and drill your own hole. Just start on the interior and drill towards the engine, go easy and have someone on the other side tell you when the bit is starting to come through. Try to pick a spot for the hole where it looks like there's nothing on either side of the firewall.


----------



## mr_sleepy (Feb 7, 2010)

okay. ill get back in touch with my bro and see what he thinks of that. Certianly sounds more attractive than spending hours crawling around with a bent coat hanger. Ill try and have a bash at it this weekend sometime and then see where i get from there. Thanks for your help.


----------

